# Aliens Extermination Emulation



## SpiffyJUNIOR (May 30, 2017)

This is emulated natively in VMware and uses a custom image. Thanks to that this game is fully playable from start to finish with mouse support.


----------



## Coder_Oak (Jun 16, 2017)

I've always wanted to play this with some kind of motion controller like the Wii remotes or Vive controllers.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jun 16, 2017)

Coder_Oak said:


> I've always wanted to play this with some kind of motion controller like the Wii remotes or Vive controllers.


Me too,if you want the custom image google is your friend.


----------

